# cervix 1.5cm long at 32 weeks



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi there hope you could help, I have been having menstrual like cramps and feeling lots of pressure on my lower abdomen. I went hospital 2 days ago, Dr did internal finger check and said that cervix is closed and I am not dilating. On the notes she wrote that my cervix is 1.5cm long and looking it up i realised that it is short and should be between 3 and 5cm. Fetus is in cephalic position and 3/5 palpable. 

My question is, is 1.5cm short? how many cm's should the cervix be?

Thank you for your time
Sarah


----------

